# Hymer 'S' Chassis



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi I am interested in the series S Hymers, are they all on the 410 chassis? If not, what is the best chassis to go for? Cheers Andy


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi andy,
will be on the 4 and 6 chassis, but stand to be corrected. newer on 6.

simon


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Mine's on the 616 chassis, which gives you over a tonne of payload

Andrew


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Simon Thank you for your quick reply and info. I was looking at a an S555 would that have a 410 chassis? Sorry I haven't quite worked out the Hymer models yet.

Liked your caption on the Citreons. I have had my Picasso for the past 3years. Best car we have ever had (am I tempting fate!!). 

In the sixties helped to prepare a DS for the EA Safari,but the silly sod of a driver crashed it after only 50miles. Once again thanks Andy


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Mines on a 312 

Hymer S510


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi I am interested in the series S Hymers, are they all on the 410 chassis? If not, what is the best chassis to go for? Cheers Andy


What age of S555 are you looking at? If its eraly nineties then its likely on the 310 chassis.

I have some PDFs of the original Hymer brochures from about 1990-1993 which ill happily email to you if thats any help. They are in German of course but the technical data tables are fairly easy to work out and theres always Babelfish for the words you cant work out.

edit: have just checked, have 1989, 1990, 1991 and 1993. That offer goes for anyone who wants a copy by the way, just let me know and Ill email over.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi GEH700, It is a 1993 so likely to be a 312!! Is there much advantage in having 416 over the 312? Andy


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi GEH700, It is a 1993 so likely to be a 312!! Is there much advantage in having 416 over the 312? Andy


I have the 1993 brochure and according to that it is on a 310 chassis.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi GEH700 Thank you for the info. I dont know if that should change my plans or not. CHeers Andy


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi Simon Thank you for your quick reply and info. I was looking at a an S555 would that have a 410 chassis? Sorry I haven't quite worked out the Hymer models yet.
> 
> Liked your caption on the Citreons. I have had my Picasso for the past 3years. Best car we have ever had (am I tempting fate!!).
> 
> In the sixties helped to prepare a DS for the EA Safari,but the silly sod of a driver crashed it after only 50miles. Once again thanks Andy


hi andy,
i would be interested to know how many other people have hymers and citroens, i know of two others in the area an s555, i think, and a picasso and an unknown model with a c5.
cheers
simon


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a 1992 s555 and to the best of my knowledge it's on a 310 chassis.

Best wishes

Allan


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

[/quote]

hi andy,
i would be interested to know how many other people have hymers and citroens, i know of two others in the area an s555, i think, and a picasso and an unknown model with a c5.
cheers
simon[/quote]

------------------------------------------------
310/312 chassis is single rear wheels and 3500kgs GVW
410 is Dual rear wheels and 4600kgs GVW.
Same engines usually but Early 310/312's had 2.4 4 cyl engine....instead of the 2.9 5 pot we all love so much 

On the Citroen front.
Me and the wife have, since 1972 have owned 22!! 2cv derivatives including 2cv4, 2cv6, Ami6, Ami8 with traffic clutch Smile, 2 Bijous, 1 Mehari, 1 2cv6 van rhd [ex swiss post office] 1 GS1220 est , 2 VISA Club 652cc, 2 BX17rd's, 1 BXTD, 2 ZXtd's, at the moment we have a C3 HDI desire  and a 2000 Xsara hdi 
My sons have both had ZX Volcane TD's but now have BMW 325 coupe and Pug 406 td respectively 
My Father had a 1962 DS 21, my Dentist in Walsall had a DS Convertible and a light 15 plus a H {PIG} van Motorhome that once belonged to Dave Davies out of the KINKS !!


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi
We have a Hymer 640 and a C2. We did have a C5 but I traded it in for the Hymer

Tony


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Guys Thank you all for the info on the S Chassis. I love the look of the 555 but think something like the S 6 series would be more practical for family use. I have always admired Citreon technology(especally the DS) and have really enjoyed owning the Picasso which was a great towing vehicle when I had my Eriba. Once again thanks for you help. Andy


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

I agree with you ...
I'd not change our S660..
Ticks all the boxes bar one, I need to lose weight as a 19stone bloke can only use the shower very carefully.......
I need to slim down to a svelte 14 stone or less 
The Hymer bed is more than capable of supporting me and the lightweight missus and is the most comfortable bed on Earth IMHO...with the added advantage of no adapting seats etc every night 
We do have the U shaped lounge rear as well


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

As we're on the subject of the 'S' range, I have a manual for the 1988/89 range and whenever someone enquires about the 'S' range i look up their model and it gives the correct variant without the 'S'. So for example it lists the 660 but not the S660. Like wise the 550 but not the S550. 

Was there ever a 550 or 660 layout on a Ducato or Ford chasis or is this the same van?

It would help me to be helpful if I knew!


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

well proff, looks as though you've got it bad as well :lol: 

jimbo, i think they were only on the merc chassis, as the 640 is a 544 and a 680 is a 644. not sure which ones they relate to though. appreciate these are starlines and not s class.

simon


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah I thought as much. Thanks.


----------

